# Bed Lining my Truck



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Gray Roll on Bedliner?
I know Herculiner makes Gray and i can get 2 gallons under $260.
I am doing the bottom of my truck. Trying to make it like the 2 tone style paint job. However I want to use gray bedliner so it looks good and is tough.

Is there a better price than the Roll on Herculiner that comes in Gray...

Additional Details
im doin the bottom trim and front and rear bumper and the Bed


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

So how did your rod holder turn out


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

decided to get a longer board and bolt it to the front tie downs on each side


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

cool deal so how many rods will it hold


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have done to do it yourself bed liner in the past. The bigest key is LOTS of prep work. A "sanding" of 60 grit (on an old truck) or buffing with a scotchbrite pad (on a new truck) then wipe down with solvent. The perp will make all the difference. It's important to clean the surface with a solvent like methyl ethyl ketone. If prep isn't done right itwill peel off. It's a LOT of work on an old truck but it can save you lots of money too. Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

dont wanna sound like a douche but no not at all... please reread the question here


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

2000Chevys104x4 said:


> dont wanna sound like a douche but no not at all... please reread the question here


Usually when you start a sentence with dont wanna sound like a douche, you have already sounded like a douche


----------

